# Obama + Soros = Uganda



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

The following is for individuals who would like verification that *President Obama follows the orders of George Soros,* and those familiar with the Leftist- Soros- *UN "Responsibility to Protect" (R 2 P) project to remove sovereignty *as a national character.



1.An influential crisis management organization that boasts billionaire George Soros as a member of its executive board *recently recommended the U.S. deploy a special advisory military team to Uganda *to help with operations and run an intelligence platform. 

a. The president-emeritus of that organization, the International Crisis Group, is the principal author of *Responsibility to Protect, the military doctrine used by Obama to justify the U.S.-led NATO campaign in Libya.* Soros own Open Society Institute is one of only three nongovernmental funders of the *Global Centre for Responsibility to Protect*, a doctrine that has been cited many times by activists urging intervention in Uganda.


2. Authors and advisers of the *Responsibility to Protect doctrine*, including a center founded and led by *Samantha Power*, the National Security Council special adviser to Obama on human rights, also helped to found the International Criminal Court.
 Several of the doctrines main founders also *sit on boards with Soros*, who is a major proponent of the doctrine.

3. Obama on Friday notified House Speaker John Boehner, R-Ohio, that he plans to send about 100 military personnel, mostly *Special Operations Forces, to central Africa*. The first troops reportedly arrived in Uganda on Wednesday....Both conservatives and liberals have raised questions about whether military involvement in Uganda advances U.S. interests.


a. Writing in The Atlantic yesterday, Max Fisher noted: *Its difficult to find a U.S. interest *at stake in the Lords Resistance Armys campaign of violence, continued Fisher.  Its possible that theres some immediate U.S. interest at stake we cant obviously see.

b. Bill Roggio, the managing editor of The Long War Journal, referred to the Obama administrations stated rationale for *sending troops puzzling, *claiming the LRA does not present a national security threat to the U.S.  despite what President Obama said.


4. In April 2010 *Soros International Crisis Group, or ICG, *released a report sent to the White House and key lawmakers *advising the U.S. military *to run special operations in Uganda to seek Konys capture.

a. *Soros *sits in the ICGs executive board along with Samuel Berger, Bill Clintons former national security advisor; George J. Mitchell, former U.S. Senate Majority Leader who served as a Mideast envoy to both Obama and President Bush; and Javier Solana, a socialist activist who is NATOs former Secretary-General as well as the former Foreign Affairs Minister of Spain. Jimmy Carters national security advisor, Zbigniew Brzezinski, is the ICGs senior advisor.


b. The ICGs president-emeritus is Gareth Evans, who, together with activist Ramesh Thakur, is the *original founder of the Responsibility to Protect doctrine*, with the duo even coining the term responsibility to protect.

5. Meanwhile, a closer look at the Soros-funded Global Center for the Responsibility to Protect is telling. Board members of the group include former U.N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan, former Ireland President Mary Robinson and South African activist Desmond Tutu. Robinson and Tutu have recently made solidarity *visits to the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip as members of a group called The Elders, which includes former President Jimmy Carter.*

a. The committee that devised the *Responsibility to Protect doctrine *included Arab League Secretary General Amre Moussa as well as Palestinian legislator Hanan Ashrawi, a staunch denier of the Holocaust who long served as the deputy of late *Palestinian Liberation Organization* leader Yasser Arafat.


b. The Carr Center is a research center concerned with human rights located at the Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University.  Samantha Power, the National Security Council special adviser to Obama on human rights, was Carrs founding executive director and headed the institute at the time it advised in the founding of Responsibility to Protect.  With Powers center on the advisory board, the *International Commission on Intervention and State Sovereignty *first defined the Responsibility to Protect doctrine.

6. In his address to the nation in April explaining the NATO campaign in Libya, *Obama cited the doctrine as the main justification for U.S.* and international airstrikes against Libya. *Responsibility to Protect, or Responsibility to Act, as cited by Obama, i*s a set of principles, now backed by the United Nations, *based on the idea that sovereignty is not a privilege *but a responsibility that can be revoked if a country is accused of war crimes, genocide, crimes against humanity or ethnic cleansing.
Why U.S. military in Uganda? Soros fingerprints all over it! Obamas billionaire friend has interests in African countrys oil « Klein Online


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 16, 2011)

The answer is quite simple.

 Over 2 billion barrels of oil has been found in Uganda.

 Now we need the area to be secure for drilling operations and running pipelines.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The answer is quite simple.
> 
> Over 2 billion barrels of oil has been found in Uganda.
> 
> Now we need the area to be secure for drilling operations and running pipelines.



Are you thinking, Sunni, that the US would be beneficiaries of same?

If so, how to explain this: "Department of Energy (DOE) Energy Information Administration (EIA) figures claiming that the territory of *Iraq contains over 112 billion barrels (bbl) *of proven reservesoil that has been definitively discovered and is expected to be economically producible..." How Much Oil Does Iraq Have? - Brookings Institution
How are we doing on getting that oil?

Or, are you leaning toward a Soros oil-grab facilitated by President Obama..?
You could convince me of that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

Attention must be paid to the *"Responsibility to Protect" scam *that is the mechanism for giving up sovereignty, not just in Uganda, but in every nation including the United States of America.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 16, 2011)

China is building roads and schools throughout Africa.

 In order to get drilling flavors and contracts from the various governments.

 To counter China's moves in the area.

 We are going to send in troops and try to stabilize the area.

 And our government hopes that this will make us top dog for oil contracts and leases.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 16, 2011)

When he sends in 50,000 troops let me know.


----------



## daveman (Oct 16, 2011)

And Luissa defines the spin that will excuse Obama his war-mongering.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 16, 2011)

Luissa said:


> When he sends in 50,000 troops let me know.



This is going quite far over your head, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

Luissa said:


> When he sends in 50,000 troops let me know.



1. The Doctrine of Responsibility to Protect, (RtoP) was accepted by the 2005World Summit, and the 2006 Security Council of the UN. The basic ideas are:

a. A State has a responsibility to protect its population from genocide, war crimes, crimes against humanity and ethnic cleansing (mass atrocities).
b. The international community has a responsibility to assist peacefully. 
c. The international community has the responsibility to intervene at first diplomatically, then more coercively, and as a last resort, with military force. 

2. Picture Bosnia, or Rwanda or Libya.what could be bad?

3. Well, what if the *real intentions behind the RtoP was to allow certain forces a moral right to interfere in the National Sovereignty of a nation they didnt care for*. Sayoh, I dont know.the United States? Or Israel?

4. Advocates of RtoP claim that only occasions where the international community will intervene on a State without its consent is when the state is either allowing mass atrocities to occur, or is committing them, in which case the State is no longer upholding its responsibilities as a sovereign. Responsibility to protect - Responsibility to protect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

5. Philanthropist billionaire *George Soros *is a primary funder and key proponent of the *global organization *that promotes the military doctrine used by the Obama administration to justify the recent airstrikes targeting the regime of Moammar Gadhafi in Libya. Also, the Soros-funded global group that promotes Responsibility to Protect is closely tied to Samantha Power, the National Security Council special adviser to Obama on human rights.

Power has been a champion of the doctrine and is, herself, deeply tied to the doctrine's founder.According to reports, Power was instrumental in convincing Obama to act against Libya.

The Responsibility to Protect doctrine has been described by its founders and proponents, including Soros, as *promoting global governance while allowing the international community to penetrate a nation state's borders under certain conditions. *Soros Fingerprints on Libya Bombing - George Soros - Fox Nation
a. Wouldnt it be strange if *Arab League Chief Amr Mussa had helped write the RtoP*???? He did. About the Commission : International Commission on Intervention and State Sovereignty
http://responsibilitytoprotect.org/ICISS Report.pdf

b. And look who else helped out: *Dr. Hanan Ashrawi *-- former Cabinet Minister of the Palestinian National Authority. Ibid.


Remember the good ol' days, when we had a Constitution?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> China is building roads and schools throughout Africa.
> 
> In order to get drilling flavors and contracts from the various governments.
> 
> ...



Sunni, there are two separate and distinct situations at issue...the first is your contention that this incursion is based on a desire to keep avenues of oil transaction open, and, at the same time, to block a future competitor, China.

Possible.

Except for the fact that President Obama has given as the basis for this action, the UN "Responsibility to Protect" doctrine. *This is a delegation of our sovereignty to the UN.*

Article 7 is the cornerstone of American sovereignty. It describes ratification, and once ratified, announces that the people covered have entered into the more perfect union described in the Preamble. Article VI announces that the Constitution, any treaties and laws become the supreme law of the land. For a treaty to be valid it must be consistent with the Constitution, the Constitution being a higher authority than the treaties. As Alexander Hamilton stated,  A treaty cannot change the frame of the government.

a.	In 1919 there was an international conference to establish the International Labor Organization (ILO). The plan was that members would vote on labor standards, and *member nations would automatically adopt those standards. *The American members declined, saying that *this would be contrary to the Constitution, specifically, it would be delegating the treaty-making power to an international body*: we would be surrendering Americas sovereignty as derived from the Constitution. In 90 years, we have unilaterally adopted just three of the standards.

b.	Today, there is no longer a consensus on the principle of non-delegation. Two year ago the National Resources Defense Council, an environmental group, sued the EPA in the D.C. Court of Appeals stating that the Congress had instructed the EPA to conform to the Montreal Protocol, an international conference calling for stricter emission standards.  The Appeals Court stated that Congress cannot delegate its constitutional power and responsibility to legislate for the American people to an international body.

The ideas above from a speech by Jeremy Rabkin, professor of law, George Mason School of Law, June 5, 2009 at Washington, D.C. sponsored by Hillsdale College.


Did you note that "...the Congress had instructed the EPA to conform to the Montreal Protocol, an international conference..."  "...this would be contrary to the Constitution, specifically, it would be *delegating the treaty-making power to an international body*..."

Now, I know that neither you nor I would be infavor of such action. I hope that you would scrutinize any actions by this administration in the light of its effect on American sovereignty.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The answer is quite simple.
> 
> Over 2 billion barrels of oil has been found in Uganda.
> 
> Now we need the area to be secure for drilling operations and running pipelines.



No no no, we need to free the people from the dreadful wrath of the LRA and bring democracy to the struggling people in Uganda.


----------



## waltky (Nov 1, 2011)

What was it they said about getting their independence from colonial powers?...

*Amnesty Condemns Government Crackdown on Ugandan Dissidents*
_November 01, 2011 - Amnesty International has condemned the Ugandan governments increasingly harsh treatment of political dissent, a day after opposition leader Kizza Besigye was once again detained by police._


> Amnesty International is calling the Ugandan government's treatment of its political opponents repressive.  The London-based NGO issued a report Tuesday noting in particular the treatment of opposition leader and former presidential candidate Kizza Besigye.  Ugandan police beat and fired tear gas at Besigye last spring as he participated in a protest movement called Walk to Work.  Last month, when the protests against high prices and corruption resumed, Besigye was placed under unofficial house arrest for nearly a week.  Besigye was detained again on Monday and held for nine hours in what police called a preventative arrest.  Several other organizers of the protests have been arrested and charged with treason.  They could face the death penalty if convicted.
> 
> The author of the Amnesty International report, Godfrey Odongo, says Ugandan political activists are being targeted in an official crackdown on free speech.  Weve seen a general ban on all manner of protests, peaceful or not, which ban has directly led to the use of lethal force and excessive force by the police," said Odongo. "And subsequently, the police use politically-motivated criminal charges levelled against protesters, levelled against key opposition leaders. These actions of the government are not legitimate because the government has not provided concrete evidence to justify, for example, why national security is under threat. It says the protesters want to overthrow the government. Thats not good enough.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Report: Sudan Government Forces Kill, Rape Civilians in Blue Nile*
_November 01, 2011 - A rights group says Sudanese government forces are killing and raping civilians in the restive border state of Blue Nile._


> The Enough Project renewed its call Tuesday for an investigation into alleged atrocities in the state, where Sudan's government has been fighting rebels since September.  The U.S.-based rights group, which is backed by movie star George Clooney, says its report is based on interviews conducted in late October with Blue Nile refugees in Ethiopia.  The group quotes refugees who say soldiers chased down civilians in the town of Um Darfa and in the words of one refugee, "slaughtered" them.  Another refugee said pro-government militias captured and raped some women in the town.  The refugees said they believed they were targeted because of their black skin.
> 
> The reports can not be independently confirmed, as Sudan has blocked aid agencies from operating in Blue Nile or in Southern Kordofan, where the government is also fighting rebels.  Both states are on the border of South Sudan, which broke away from Sudan in July.  The United Nations has previously said there is strong evidence of Sudanese government atrocities in the border area, including mass killings, arbitrary detentions, kidnappings, and attacks on churches.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 2, 2011)

Tell me not, in mournful numbers, 

 Life is but an empty dream ! &#8212;

For the soul is dead that slumbers, 

And *things are not what they seem*. 

Longfellow.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 2, 2011)

To be honest we have to be in Africa, look at Al Qaeda expanding its wings and influence in countries like Nigeria, Kenya and Somalia and Chinese are everywhere in Africa now, we have to have a US influence in these countries Africa does have alot of resources to offer even though it is struggling right now.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 2, 2011)

If the US leaves, China assumes a hegemony and the Chinese are throwing a lot into this move in an attempt to have the West leave.

^ Simple equation.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2011)

Obama is Soros's sock puppet

Where are the Progressives who want to end the corrosive nature of money on our political system?  Why are they Obama Fluffers not speaking out on this?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 2, 2011)

Ropey said:


> If the US leaves, China assumes a hegemony and the Chinese are throwing a lot into this move in an attempt to have the West leave.
> 
> ^ Simple equation.



China seems investments in Africa as something that will pay off in the future, and Al Qaeda and other Islamic Militants see Black Muslims as pawns they can use to do their dirty work, either way we need to be there, we can't just bury our heads in the sand about whats going on there. These conflicts in places like Nigeria, Kenya, Somalia etc are just the tip of the iceberg to a much bigger conflict in my opinion.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 2, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> To be honest we have to be in Africa, look at Al Qaeda expanding its wings and influence in countries like Nigeria, Kenya and Somalia and Chinese are everywhere in Africa now, we have to have a US influence in these countries Africa does have alot of resources to offer even though it is struggling right now.



I don't disagree. The issue is why the fuck the President of the United States of America is doing the bidding of George Soros. Why now do we suddenly need to be there? I said a couple of years ago we needed to be taking an interest in Africa. Now, suddenly, it's important. 

And, again, the left seem to have no problem with having Soros as their puppet master. And they wonder why the TEA parties say we want our country back. LMAO.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 2, 2011)

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest we have to be in Africa, look at Al Qaeda expanding its wings and influence in countries like Nigeria, Kenya and Somalia and Chinese are everywhere in Africa now, we have to have a US influence in these countries Africa does have alot of resources to offer even though it is struggling right now.
> ...



They want the country back so they can give it to the Koch brothers?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 2, 2011)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No dear. Do less drugs.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 2, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> To be honest we have to be in Africa, look at Al Qaeda expanding its wings and influence in countries like Nigeria, Kenya and Somalia and Chinese are everywhere in Africa now, we have to have a US influence in these countries Africa does have alot of resources to offer even though it is struggling right now.



Let's stipulate that you are correct....
1. why not use your intuitive explanation instead to the one offered by this administration?

2. how to explain the minimal force that was sent?

3. is it a coincidence that the Obama administration used R2P...which could be used against us...and shifts the decision making to the unelected United Nations...

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 2, 2011)

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest we have to be in Africa, look at Al Qaeda expanding its wings and influence in countries like Nigeria, Kenya and Somalia and Chinese are everywhere in Africa now, we have to have a US influence in these countries Africa does have alot of resources to offer even though it is struggling right now.
> ...



I have to agree CG, we really should have been in Africa years ago, not just Militarily but economically, we really are playing catch up to the Chinese at this point and the Islamic militants are dug in at Nigeria, Sudan, Somalia and are trying in Kenya.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 2, 2011)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I suppose you find it coincidental that the spiderweb-like connections to George Soros, to AdBusters, the Tides Foundation, Fenton Communications, and Occupy Wall Street-
and the connections to the United Nations and President Obama- 
are revealed,...

and the Left finds the Koch Brothers a convenient deflection.

Unless, of course, you personally believe that the governance of the United States should be turned over to internaional bodies.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 2, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Do you guys have any other come back than the drug one? It is kind of over played and outdated.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 2, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest we have to be in Africa, look at Al Qaeda expanding its wings and influence in countries like Nigeria, Kenya and Somalia and Chinese are everywhere in Africa now, we have to have a US influence in these countries Africa does have alot of resources to offer even though it is struggling right now.
> ...



I really don't know PC, the truth is we are behind and should have been in Africa years ago, we have been trying to find a base for our Military command in Africa AFRICOM but have been unable to find a host country so far, the headquarters for AFRICOM is actually in Ramstein Air Base in Germany because we cannot find a country to host it, I think the minimal force was sent for a variety of reasons. 1. We really cannot afford to send a huge force to Uganda right now and if we sent several thousand troops people would look at it like were trying to invade Uganda or get ready for a big offensive in the region, this small force is enough to placate the anti war crowd that we are not going to start invading countries in Africa and is enough to show the Ugandans we are there to help them. The truth of the matter is we are playing catch up in Africa right now, if you go to any African country whether it be Liberia, Kenya, South Africa, Algeria etc you will see a Chinese presence economically and Islamic radicals have dug themselves good footholds in Somalia, the Sudan, Nigeria and they are trying in Kenya, we are just trying to get there at this point to be able to deal with all this the Islamic threat in Africa cannot be ignored, admitting all this about how we are behind would create more criticism for the POTUS and his admin.


----------



## BillPonce (Nov 10, 2011)

I totally agree. Soros. You should see what he's doing behind the scenes with samir sharifov in azerbaijan. He's going to cause some serious unrest over there.  Read all about it at forbes.


----------



## LucindaM (Nov 11, 2011)

samir sharifov? are you out of your mind? what would soros want with him? he's corrupt...

he completely mismanaged azerbaijan's oil funds and raked in kickbacks from the asian development bank where he serves as a governor for azerbaijan. he's a dirtbag.

wait - i guess i just answered my own question. ha


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 11, 2011)

(Yawn)


----------

